# استهلال



## Mohammad Soubra (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

في البداية إخواني/أخواتي المحترمين
أنا مسجل في هذا المنتدى العظيم منذ سنين
وهذه -وللأسف- أول مشاركة لي.

محمد سوبرة - لبنان - مقيم في السعودية - العمر 30 - أعمل في شركة بن لادن قسم الصيانة والتشغيل - عملت فيها لمدة ستة سنوات - بين اداري و سكرتير ومدير عمليات وأخيرا مشرف على قسم الـ bms في مشروع وقف الملك عبد العزيز - مكة المكرمة.

الرجاء المراسلة وأي خدمة في مقدرتي أنا جاهز


----------

